# Flat Roof - Duradek vs EPDM vs TPO



## ykhanna (Jan 8, 2009)

I am putting an addition (approx 20 ft x 30 ft master bedroom / sitting room) to my house that will have a flat walk-on roof that will function as a balcony. The balcony will be accessible via an upstairs bedroom.

Need expert guidance on:

What is the most durable option among the three alternatives? I don't want to be dealing with leaks and expensive repairs.

How do these options compare in price?

Do I need a floating deck on top of TPO or Duradek? I know I will need one on top of EPDM rubber membrane.

What are some of the key do's and don't s related to each option?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

EPDM would be the best because you could most likley have it as one piece with no seams and the wall flashing is the membrane glued up the wall. Its a great long term roof. the TPO's are OK but you get more seams and pay more money.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

